# This is just funny



## Reble (May 15, 2008)

GIVING UP WINE

I was walking down the street when I was accosted by a particularly dirty and shabby-looking homeless

woman who asked me for a couple of dollars for dinner. I took out my wallet, got out ten dollars and asked,

'If I give you this money, will you buy wine with it instead of dinner?'

'No I had to stop drinking years ago,' the homeless woman told me.

'Will you use it to go shopping instead of buying food?' I asked.

'No, I don't waste time shopping,' the homeless woman said. 'I need to spend all my time trying to stayalive.'

'Will you spend this on a beauty salon instead of food?' I asked. 'Are you NUTS !' replied the homeless

woman. ' I haven't had my hair done in 20 years!'

'Well,' I said, 'I'm not going to give you the money. Instead, I'm going to take you out for dinner with my husband and me tonight.'

The homeless Woman was shocked.. 'Won't your husband be furious with you for doing that? I know I'm dirty, and I probably smell pretty disgusting.'

I said, 'That's okay. It's important for him to see what a woman looks like after she has given up

shopping, hair appointments, and wine.'


----------



## ~Dan (May 15, 2008)

how funny


----------



## Miniv (May 16, 2008)

That was great! Going to share it with MY hubby.


----------



## Matt73 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 17, 2008)

Now that is some funny stuff!!!!!


----------

